# How do you get your groceries home?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I see videos of everyone on motorcycles/motorscooters.

Do you own a car or a motorcycle ?
If a motorcycle - what about shopping and getting groceries home ?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I own a car(bought within a month of moving here permanently). Prior to that and other times here, we used Taxis & pedicabs (pedal powered tricycles which are everywhere here). Taxis charge 40 Peso at flag drop plus distance fee, pedicabs are much cheaper usually 7 to 15 Peso depending on distance. There are also Motorcycle Tricycles with charges between taxis & pedicabs.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard, we hire a trike driver and one with a trike that can handle all the goods. We no longer hire inlaw's they get greedy and then not only must I feed him no problem but next his entire family and then the payment is never enough. 

So when I go to the bank we then stop at the grocery and then the fast food chain, I'll give the rider a drink and sandwich or 100 pesos if it's going to take long or take out while we grocery shop and then once we get home 600 pesos.

It's only once a month so it beats having to buy a vehicle and dealing with maintenance, parking, stressful driving, registration and now fuel prices "been there done that". 

On shorter needs I'll take the AC bus and if it turns into a large grocery purchase I'll hire the trike from the grocery chain for 350 pesos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard, a great question with some honest answers from members here. Like most things it's all relative.
10/11 years ago we lived in a condo with a large mall across the road, 5 minutes from door to door on foot, Further afield was taxis, tricycles and occasionally a Jeepney. My better half had a motorbike to go to work some 4 Kilometres away. That was in Manila and plenty of public transport the same as most cities.
Now we live in the Province 4 k's from town and the local supermarket and basic needs, 40 minutes by car to the 3 malls etc. 30 minutes by car to a good private hospital etc etc.

So a car and 2 motorbikes for the last 3 years since I retired here. Not much different to Australia except it was many cars and one bike there. Depends on where you plan to settle and what your needs and budget dictate.
Best to come and experience and not over think. Sometimes that can backfire and has done for me from time to time.

Come and explore Howard and see what you like and don't, good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> So when I go to the bank we then stop at the grocery and then the fast food chain, I'll give the rider a drink and sandwich or 100 pesos if it's going to take long or take out while we grocery shop and then once we get home 600 pesos.


 Depending of distance, but that seem very nice of you. Normal earning for a trike driver is 300-400 pesos per DAY plus the cost he has for the trike.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Depending of distance, but that seem very nice of you. Normal earning for a trike driver is 300-400 pesos per DAY plus the cost he has for the trike.


Get ready since Covid the prices have doubled with trike rides.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL Mark, so have fuel prices. Aside? Here in my province there are some 1,600 tricycle licences and the last 400 were issued last year with no thought of the consequences,,,,,,, now the tricycle owners/licences are every second day because there are too many on the road,,,,,, guess what? Some one made money but not the owners and operators.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> LOL Mark, so have fuel prices. Aside? Here in my province there are some 1,600 tricycle licences and the last 400 were issued last year with no thought of the consequences,,,,,,, now the tricycle owners/licences are every second day because there are too many on the road,,,,,, guess what? Some one made money but not the owners and operators.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It's a bit like Sari Sari stores over saturation so nobody makes any money.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> LOL Mark, so have fuel prices. Aside? Here in my province there are some 1,600 tricycle licences and the last 400 were issued last year with no thought of the consequences,,,,,,, now the tricycle owners/licences are every second day because there are too many on the road,,,,,, guess what? Some one made money but not the owners and operators.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Good point, too many trikes and in our Municpality very few now are registered, many have expired license so it's tough if we want to hire for the city ride but they can only work inside or to and from the highway.

The trike union was able to ban our small jeepney service also so it now costs us double.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought you were looking at a multi cab or Japanese cut up car Mark. That will solve the tricycle problems and give you a lot of independence and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I thought you were looking at a multi cab or Japanese cut up car Mark. That will solve the tricycle problems and give you a lot of independence and then some.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


While I was researching a 3 wheeled tuk tuk style of transportation I ran across not only the provincial highway rules but all the issues such as trikes can only operate by driving on the side or edges of the road, they aren't allowed to be on the main roads and most operators drive on the road which is not IAW the law.

The other issue was that some part's of our provincial highway's wont allow trikes at times and then eventually they will ban 3 wheeled units altogether so it's not a good investment in our region because the provincial highway is the main artery for travel. 

Another bad investment is the jeepney or homemade locally refurbished vehicle's.

What killed the transport was the harsh lockdowns and so even the poor purchased (credit) motorcycles and so not much need for the trikes, many ride around with toddlers and no helmets no registration and expired license.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As they do Mark. No helmets and 4 kids on the bike but only local because they know the area and when a new check point opened, I have had a go at my better half many times for not wearing a helmet so many times over the years and he laughs at me. If he goes further than 4 to 5 kilometers he puts his stack hat on. I always wear my helmet.

All that aside one simply has to look at the economics of owning a car, the freedom accomplished verses the hassles of public transport, driving here is not a problem for me, even Manila, even Ben has taken to driving in Manila in the last 4 or 5 years and never a problem or stress factors as many mention. Sydney or LA is no different,,,,, Try Athens. Watch out for the fools.

Only my experience and opinion, I could not operate/live here without 4 wheels in my province,,,,,, Manila or big cities different story.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It's a bit like Sari Sari stores over saturation so nobody makes any money.


 Yes. tricycles, sarisaris and foodcarts...

Thats why I recomend some production businesses instead


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I walk to the market place in my town. If I have too much to carry I take a Bajaj home, like 40 or 50 pesos. Price on rise due to fuel price increases. 
If I need to go to big city I have a car. In the beginning I rented a car for the day, including driver. I bought a nice used van to have it when I need. The registration is cheap and includes insurance. I can drive but for long trips or big shopping having a driver is very convenient. 
I took the jeepney the other day to the city. If was not bad, just takes longer and you have to know the transfer spots and routes to get around. Carrying a lot of goods is hard. 
It is pretty easy to hire cars and trucks to deliver large loads like for construction materials. Owning a car is expensive since you have to watch it for repairs, water damage, sun damage and clean it. If you can afford a car hire a driver to manage the car maintenance too. We use our driver part time, it saves money.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Inside our Municpality I use my bike, it has a basket and back seat rack so I can secure a large box.

Trike cost to the grocery store is 20 pesos but the return with groceries would be 50 pesos and sometimes the driver plays games with the cost, they no have no change for a 100 pesos or the reply that pisses me off every time "it's up to you" this has been happening to me lately.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well while I hear you,,,,,,, the better half today is going to pay the electricity bill, drop off and then pick up water and Coke from the local sari store, pay the insurance on the car, book the car in for an overdue service, go to the local Municipal to confirm their fees and application costs for building costs, purchase a 14 inch metal drop saw and concrete vibrator, look at bagger concrete mixers in 3 different locations/stores, Look and get prices for for scaffolding from 2 different locations/stores, Have a late lunch and do our shopping in Robinsons mall.

13 locations all over our province, forgot, drop off our rubbish in our local collection point so 14 locations today and Ben will be back by 4 to 5PM,,,,,, lazy me will cook dinner.
Each to their own and as said, living in a Condo in Manila there was no need for wheels, the beauty of owning your own transport is the freedom to do what you want when you want.

OMO.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark, remember the pressure is also on the transport industry all over the world, not just here with fuel prices doubling in the last year,,,,,, Honestly? I can't understand why there are so many cars and bikes on the road here given the fuel costs and stagnant wages,,,,, all countries not just here.

We used to fill the car for around PHP 2K, now edging 4K. The trade off is convenience and little more.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a note, did I see you swear Mark?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Mark, remember the pressure is also on the transport industry all over the world, not just here with fuel prices doubling in the last year,,,,,, Honestly? I can't understand why there are so many cars and bikes on the road here given the fuel costs and stagnant wages,,,,, all countries not just here.
> 
> We used to fill the car for around PHP 2K, now edging 4K. The trade off is convenience and little more.
> 
> Cheers, Steve,


Many of the brand new motorcycles purchased during Covid are now repossessed and sitting in large open fields by the provincial highway and way over priced.

If the private and public transportation was left alone they wouldn't have gone bankrupt, so the harsh lockdowns really did their damage in our region.

I'd like let loose with some curse words because before Covid we could ride to the city for 25 pesos directly from our Municpality but now with no jeepney services it appears that some trike driver's want the "kano" foreigners to pay up and supplement their wages by claiming no change (100 pesos) this doesn't happen with the citizens.

Sounds like you have your helper back and it appears very busy. You are right a car can really make a difference especially with multiple stops so no waiting for transportation snd dragging products around.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Many of the brand new motorcycles purchased during Covid are now repossessed and sitting in large open fields by the provincial highway and way over priced.


 Left to see if they will lower the prices to try to get more sold.
I have noticed some owners of hard to sell real estates - some not sold in YEARS - RAISE the price "because of not sold in long time"    

Left to see if motorbike selling businesses will find solution or go bankrupt...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Left to see if they will lower the prices to try to get more sold.
> I have noticed some owners of hard to sell real estates - some not sold in YEARS - RAISE the price "because of not sold in long time"
> 
> Left to see if motorbike selling businesses will find solution or go bankrupt...


They'll sell them with down payments and monthly billing, they never seem to lower the costs, so high credit and people will accept it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> They'll sell them with down payments and monthly billing, they never seem to lower the costs, so high credit and people will accept it.


 Yes, but they have much capital in the repossessed. 


M.C.A. said:


> Many of the brand new motorcycles purchased during Covid are now repossessed and sitting in large open fields by the provincial highway and way over priced.


 If the reposessed are priced to high, customers will buy new ones instead. If the business have borrowed much, they can be in big bankrupsy risk. 

Many Filipino business owners (and many people in our home countries too) miss big parts of basic economic understanding.
E g a Filipina had started two shops type as 7-Eleven, had managed to get many customers, but LOST much money every month anyway. She didnt understand why, but I did after a few questions. She had financed the business by borrowing a lot to very high interest, so she had no chance... Thats inspite of she had went to a business course, so it dont seem to have been a good course...


----------

